# TV. Exposed the Church's darkest secret



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone see this series? It seems the church hierarchy was complicit in allowing sexual abuse by the clergy. I have always felt uncomfortable around the clergy years ago and these programs just confirm my fears.
Even Prince Charles favoured Peter Ball the worst abuser.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Anyone see this series? It seems the church hierarchy was complicit in allowing sexual abuse by the clergy. I have always felt uncomfortable around the clergy years ago and these programs just confirm my fears.
> Even Prince Charles favoured Peter Ball the worst abuser.
> 
> Ray.


Nothing new in that Ray, it's been known and reported on for years. The highest echelons of the church covered it up and just moved on those that were brought to their attention, allowing them to continue the abuse with new flocks.

Just one notorious example........

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...d-hundreds-of-child-sex-victims-31321795.html

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There are mutterings, now, of the church dropping their celibacy ruling and allowing priests to be married. It is about time! There is absolutely no excuse for this behaviour but it would not be so widespread if the church could replace these men with happily married priests. No guarantees of course but less likely.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess those with abusive tendencies will always worm their way into children's confidences like boys clubs, schools, church and even hospitals like Saville.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

patp said:


> There are mutterings, now, of the church dropping their celibacy ruling and allowing priests to be married. It is about time! There is absolutely no excuse for this behaviour but it would not be so widespread if the church could replace these men with happily married priests. No guarantees of course but less likely.


What church/religion are you referring to Pat?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> What church/religion are you referring to Pat?


Suspect it's the one headed by a Pope.

Retired Pope Benedict warns Francis against relaxing priestly celibacy rules https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-51086626

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's right. The Catholic Church.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> That's right. The Catholic Church.


You probably mean the Roman Catholic Church

The Church of England considers itself to be a Catholic Church and in its Creed has the words 'One Catholic and Apostolic Church'.

I think Orthodox Churches have similar, but I do not speak Russian, Serbian or Greek so am not sure.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Anyone see this series? It seems the church hierarchy was complicit in allowing sexual abuse by the clergy. I have always felt uncomfortable around the clergy years ago and these programs just confirm my fears.
> Even Prince Charles favoured Peter Ball the worst abuser.
> 
> Ray.


Whilst priests are often the reported culprits within the church, the cruelty was widespread. Nuns played a particularly active part in the abuse of mothers and their children in the churches Magdalene Laundry business.

https://www.history.com/.amp/news/magdalene-laundry-ireland-asylum-abuse

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep Terry

And how , I have first hand experience, and second hand 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In fairness to the nuns, mick schools were fairly brutal places. Primary school kids were routinely caned till they beld and not infrequently given kickings.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is no fairness to nuns in their treatment of kids Alan 

True they didn’t use canes

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was pointing out that while the priests shagged kids and the nuns were as cruel as possible to them the teachers weren't a whole lot better.

Were you subjected to the Irish Catholic regimen in your formative years? 

Of course my fairness to the nuns comment was a joke. Perhaps when I make jokes I should preface them with the word joke just for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Preface nothing just for me Alan 

Those days have gone 

You think only the Irish nuns met the cruelty criteria ?

Teachers , well Albert would agree with you , although his teachers were the catholic brothers 

And although I’m open on many things, my childhood isn’t one of them 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> You think only the Irish nuns met the cruelty criteria ?
> 
> Sandra


Do you think I said that?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes 

The Irish catholic regime in your formative years ?

What was the Irish catholic regime that made it different to a non Irish child’s regime ?

Anyway it’s closed to me now 

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The ones we have been posting about are supposed to have a Christian charitable ethos, unfortunately their actions in many cases went against the word of the god they professed to worship so overtly on a daily basis.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> Yes
> 
> The Irish catholic regime in your formative years ?
> 
> ...


If anyone could tell me what that means I'd be most grateful.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They do say that the abused may grow up to become abusers so perhaps we have to look further back in history to see if those fathers were victims themselves. Maybe it can be laid at the feet of just one man? Or just one woman? This makes it even more important that every report of abuse is followed up rigorously to prevent those children turning into abusers themselves.
There is even evidence that animal abusers turn into child abusers so we could start even further back by stiffening our laws in that field.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> They do say that the abused may grow up to become abusers so perhaps we have to look further back in history to see if those fathers were victims themselves. Maybe it can be laid at the feet of just one man? Or just one woman? This makes it even more important that every report of abuse is followed up rigorously to prevent those children turning into abusers themselves.
> There is even evidence that animal abusers turn into child abusers so we could start even further back by stiffening our laws in that field.


Studies have shown, that whilst high, only a third of abused become abusers.

Plenty of studies online.

Unfortunately the abuser is exercising high levels of control over the victim, therefore reported instances remain small with many instances only picked up by third parties such as teachers, doctors and friends. Even when reported there are many instances when social services fail to take corrective action.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well fortunately for me 

I married Albert 

It was hard in the beginning as I was sure he would leave me, my experience was of many children’s homes

Continue the experience of my life and I tried hard to make him leave because I couldn’t bear to trust him not to 

But he didn’t and 56 years later he hasn’t 

He gave me a family 

He gave me him 

And never did I abuse my kids 

They surround me, as do my grandkids 

I could love them better I think

But how would I know 

Who was never loved as child

But I can’t get rid of them 

So maybe I did OK

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I think you did more than OK Sandra!

Spiritulists believe that we come back again and use our experience in our past life/lives in our new life. I find that fascinating. In your case, in your new life, you could work in social work or the care system and have that intuition of what those young people are going through. Or you might become a rheumatologist 

In my case I was born into a family where my mother did not want me and told me so. That did its own, but different kind of, damage. Would I come back as a counsellor? No I think I would prefer to work with unwanted dogs


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat I ave already spent my life as a social worker working in and with the care system 

I not sure I believe in reincarnation, I think once might be enough for me

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well. Sandra, I am not sure I believe in it either. I just found the concept intriguing .

I once took French lessons with a multi lingual, very intelligent, man. He told us, in the coffee break, this story - 

He was with some close friends. One of them suggested they have a go with a Ouija board. He was very sceptical but as the others were keen he gave in. He was the only multi lingual one among the group. The board suddenly became very active but it appeared to be talking gibberish until he realised that it was spelling out a message, in Spanish, that was very pertinent to him. He was the only Spanish speaker in the room. He was converted to Spiritualism from that day on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well once upon a time Pat

I gave up everything , and I mean everything to make journey 

Was it wise, I haven’t a clue ?

I only know at the time I didn’t have a choice

And I made that journey against all odds throughout it , and arrived

But to this day I’m not sure why I needed to do it

Did it make me wiser, better

I haven’t a clue

But I know should it happen again I would give up everything again 

Sandra


----------

